
AT&T-Mozilla “WebPhone” gives a glimpse of the dumb pipe future - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/02/att-mozilla-webphone-gives-a-glimpse-of-the-dumb-pipe-future/
======
billpaetzke
The problem is that most (all?) carriers do not offer data only plans. To get
the data plan, you have to pay for voice and text, too, even with prepaid sim.
Makes this feature moot then.

